# lecture de video sur i phone 3G



## NAA (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Pouvez vous me dire si j'ai bien compris ? Pour l'instant il n'y a pas de solutions pour lire certains formats video sur un I phone non jailbreaké ? Ex : videos de face book. Une appli vlc pour Iphone va bientôt sortir ? Quelqu'un sait il quand ?
Merci de confirmer, je viens de passer plusieurs heures en recherche.
Bonne fin de soirée
NAA


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Janvier 2010)

Si si, MacGé en a parlé.
Hélas cette appli ne fonctionne qu'en wi-fi, chez moi à côté du Mac. Essayé 3G sans succès "cette vidéo ne peut pas être visionnée sur cet appareil" 
Apparemment je ne suis pas le seul:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2302944&tstart=0
Il y a déjà eu une mise à jour (1.0.1 je crois), mais c'est pas mieux 
Je me suis trompé de post, désolé)


----------

